# Hardcore Filmkritik: Für eine neue Generation Kinogänger



## PeterGrubmair (14. März 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Hardcore Filmkritik: Für eine neue Generation Kinogänger* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Hardcore Filmkritik: Für eine neue Generation Kinogänger


----------



## schokoeis (14. März 2016)

Ich fand die Musikvideos schon genial und freue mich sehr auf den Film. Geht meier Meinung nach ein wenig Richtung Crank, vollkommen überzogen aber sehr spaßig anzusehen. Mal was anderes als die 10. Superheldenverfilmung (wobei ich die größtenteils auch mag).


----------



## MichaelG (14. März 2016)

Schade. 3D wäre da der Kracher bei dieser Filmsorte.  

Aber bei einigen Dingen habe ich so den Eindruck, daß Mirrors Edge wohl einen kleinen Einfluß ausgeübt haben könnte. Und was Implantate betrifft muß ich gleich an Deus Ex denken.


----------



## Sayaka (14. März 2016)

schön übertrieben und mal was anderes. Her mit dem Film, auch wenn ich deswegen zur Youtube Generation gehöre.


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (14. März 2016)

Bestimmt witzig. Mal schauen, ob das für 90 Minuten taugt, oder dann doch zu platt ist.


----------



## Worrel (14. März 2016)

> Komplett aus der Ego-Perspektive gedreht, erleben wir gnadenlose Action am laufenden Band, direkt gesehen durch die Augen des Protagonisten Henry. Während das Computer- und Videospielern durchaus bekannt ist, stellt sie für Kinogänger etwas völlig Neues dar.


Ähm ... nein?

Gerade uns Spielern sollte da die Ego Perspektiven-Szene aus "Doom" einfallen.

Eine der ersten Ego-Perspektiven - Szenen dürfte in “Bang! You’re Dead” aus der Reihe "Alfred Hitchcock presents" vorkommen, die 1961 das erste Mal ausgestrahlt wurde.
Ebenso gibt es bereits mindestens einen Film, der komplett aus der Ego Perspektive gedreht ist - "Maniac" mit Elijah Wood (2012).

Was "völlig Neues" ist das also nicht.


----------



## Dosentier (14. März 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ähm ... nein?
> 
> Gerade uns Spielern sollte da die Ego Perspektiven-Szene aus "Doom" einfallen.
> 
> ...




Nicht zu vergessen den Film "Into the Void" .
Wirklich sehr zu empfehlen .


----------



## Worrel (14. März 2016)

Dosentier schrieb:


> Nicht zu vergessen den Film "Into the Void" .
> Wirklich sehr zu empfehlen .


Lange nicht mehr gesehen - ist der vom Anfang an in Ego Perspektive?


----------



## Dosentier (14. März 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Lange nicht mehr gesehen - ist der vom Anfang an in Ego Perspektive?



Das weiß ich gerade nicht mehr so genau, aber ich meine schon, zumindest zu 90% des Films


----------



## Sayaka (14. März 2016)

nicht neu, eher unüblich.


----------



## Buttonsmasher (14. März 2016)

Sehr interessant . Die Kamera wackelt echt oft hin und her , da durch ist es schwer Momente ein zu fangen mit denn Augen . Die Hand Bewegungen sind so schnell das man anscheint 90 min nur drauf start wie so verrückter Stalker xD . Damit man ja nicht etwas verpasst . Einmal weg geguckt und schon haste was verpasst xD . ( Naja die Popkorn oder Nachos müssen ja auch gegessen werden xD). Etwas besser wer es wenn der Film dafür 120 min laufen würde und bei denn extra Action Scenen Bullet Time effeckt zum einsatz kommt . Was leider auch die Dynamik raus nehmen würde aber so wer es erträglicher sich denn Film 120 min an zu schauen. Wenigstens ist es mal was neues . Zwar noch nicht Perfekt das kann aber mit neuen Filmen sich dann ja ändern wenn erst mal Geld eingespielt wurde .


----------



## Superkuh (15. März 2016)

Vielleicht gehöre ich ja wirklich zu einer aussterbenden Spezies, aber ich möchte bei einem Film nicht nur permanent mit Reizen zugedonnert werden, bis sich eine Epilepsie entwickelt. Gerade eine gute Handlung zu der gerade auch Dialoge gehören, ist für mich bei einem Film das A und O. Ich denke, aus diesem Grund wird dieses Filmchen spurlos an mir vorbeiziehen. Ich überlasse es gerne der "Youtube-Generation"


----------

